
You Don't Have to Fail While Installing Ruby on Rails on Windows 10 - nopio
https://www.nopio.com/blog/rails-environment-windows-10-setup/
======
al2o3cr

        There is a mentality among developers that Windows is not for programming, which is quite unfair
    

(article then immediately describes how the operating system they paid for
needs open-source code to have a decent terminal, SSH client, and package
manager)

Yup, don't have any idea of where that reputation might've come from...

~~~
nopio

      article then immediately describes how ... needs open-source code to have a decent terminal, SSH client, and package manager
    

No, article describes how to get _linux-like_ console/ssh/packaging manager on
the system which have its own completely different environment. You can use
PowerShell for everything described (yes, you'll still need to install ssh
module, one command), but you'll need to use PowerShell syntax instead of
Bash.

